# sugar packaging colour?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you noticed that the common sugar product packaging, from bags to sachets etc, are white in color? There are alternative colored products but dem are rarer :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You should be caned for make jokes like that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Beat me!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Beat me!


John did you mean -
1. Beat me - you did the cane pun first.
2. Beat me - hit me with the cane or 
3. BEET me - another sugar pun.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Beat me!
> ...


All of the above :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The pair of you please, please do not give up your day jobs. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

